# Steinhart Pilot 44mm vs 47mm?



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post in this sub-forum and yep it is another 44mm vs 47mm question but for my specific wrist size/shape.

I was just curious what you would all recommend for my wrist which is a little under 7". I measured the top across my wrist and it looks like it puts me at about 56mm with maybe 1-2mm to spare (hard to tell). I really want the 47mm but the lug to lug width is 56.5. Do I just barely make it or is this too close for comfort and I should size down to the 44mm? I do also live in the land of ridiculously oversized watches and wanted something big and bold as my current collection consists of watches that are all 42mm in diameter.

Thanks in advance and looking forward to picking up my first pilot watch .


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

One of my first purchases on this board was for a 47mm Ticino pilot watch. It's obviously a different company, but I thought I could pull it off. In those days, I thought to myself, I can handle a 44mm watch, why can't I handle a 47mm one? After all, it's only 3mm difference!

Well, as many other more experienced posters can tell you, every mm makes a large difference in the world of watch diameters. I myself have a 7 inch wrist, and found that every time I put on the 47 mm watch that I felt like I was wearing a Flava flav, clown watch. I flipped it within a couple of weeks, and haven't looked since then at watches bigger than 44-45mm. The only other pilot watch I've tried since then was a 42mm Laco, and that felt "just right" for my 7 inch wrist.

Your own mileage may vary of course, and it depends on your own comfort at having a large object on your own wrist. I felt incredibly self-conscious while wearing it, and could never shake the feeling that people were pointing at the huge thing on my arm.


----------



## Björn Nordström (Jan 25, 2011)

RTea said:


> ... I do also live in the land of ridiculously oversized watches and wanted something big and bold ...


Big smile! Glad to hear you love your country!


----------



## Formula1fan (Jul 14, 2009)

44mm should be perfect for you with that wrist size. I have an 8 inch wrist and 47mm is a good size for me. I have friends with 7 inch wrists and the 42mm and 44mm look pretty good on them. Anything bigger IMHO would look ridiculous. 

LA and OC, Ca is also the home of the replica....there are so many people here that have replica watches of Pam's, Rolex's and Bell and Rosses its sick.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I figured 44mm would be the better fit and would be self conscious and feel like a clown with 47mm on but I did see a huge pilot on someone the other week and man it looked so nice. I love these oversized pilots since the case may be huge, but the dial is so simple and clean. Love it!

The reason I want the 47mm so bad is that I really want the Steinhart Pilot LSE... the sandwich dial and black superluminova = drool!


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

If my 7" wrist can rock a 48.8mm Super Avenger, you can definately rock a 47mm watch too! Go for the big one!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd agree with the other posters on this one. And I think you've answered your own question with your own thoughts. Here's a couple of pics of my 44mm Nav-b on my 7" wrist. I would never go bigger than this. Hope this helps


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> The reason I want the 47mm so bad is that I really want the Steinhart Pilot LSE... the sandwich dial and black superluminova = drool!


Welcome to Steinhart.

how about going to a Watch Store and Try on a 47mm Watch (any Round 47mm Watch) and see if you could pull it off.. (bare in Mind that the Lug end to Lug end in the 47mm Steinhart is around 55 or 56mm (not sure tho. but i'll Measure it for you tonight ) and that's a MUST for you to remember !!..

most importantly is how Comfortable YOU Feel with it on Your Wrist .that's all.. who cares what People think .
my Wrist is a about 7,1/4 and i LOVE my 47mm 

Good Luck
Tony


----------



## Formula1fan (Jul 14, 2009)

i have an 8 inch wrist...look at my 47mm Nav B-Uhr. Its huge...trust me 44mm is the size for you


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.. looks great on your Wrist. 
BTW, the Strap appears to be something New???! cause i've never seen that 22XL before.

ENJOY it.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Formula1fan said:


> i have an 8 inch wrist...look at my 47mm Nav B-Uhr. Its huge...trust me 44mm is the size for you


Trust no one. It's a matter of taste; I wear a 55 mm on my 7.5" wrist. Sure some people comment on its size, a couple have even made jokes, but when I explain why it's so big they think it's really cool. I wear watches for how they make ME feel, not for what other people will think. Tony probably had the best idea: find a watch with similar dimensions locally and try it on. You'll know right away if that's what you're after.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Trust no one. It's a matter of taste; I wear a 55 mm on my 7.5" wrist. Sure some people comment on its size, a couple have even made jokes, but when I explain why it's so big they think it's really cool. I wear watches for how they make ME feel, not for what other people will think. Tony probably had the best idea: find a watch with similar dimensions locally and try it on. You'll know right away if that's what you're after.


Uwe hit the nail right on the head. Listen to advice from others but don't base everything on their comments. Wear what makes you happy and you'll be comfortable. As long as you're comfortable you'll be able to pull anything off. Well maybe not everything...I'm sure we'd hate to see you in a dress. Anyway, to give you an example, I have a 6" wrist and I'm wearing my 44mil B Uhr as I type. I love it and I was told just this morning that it looked great. Comfort and confidence. Go big if that's what you like.

Rene


----------



## Nyegaard (Jan 18, 2011)

Also keep in mind that due to the design of these cases and no bezel, they really look bigger then their size.

I agree that the 47mm LSE has a unusually great dial, I could just not pull it off myself. The 44mm nav b chrono ii and the 45mm trition 100atm is my absolute limit of big stuff on my wrist.

I really, really wish steinhart would make more of their standard lines with sandwithced dials, the nav b chrono 2 dial in a sandwitch config would've taken the watch to a whole new level of awesome and would easily have made it worth 50-100 euros more then it's current price. 

Do a 44m silver sandwitch dial for a chrono 2 and I'll be buying it in an instant... .

Anyway I digress. Try to find some 47mm pilots locally and try them on for size. The results might be surprising one way or the other .


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i just Measured it for you .
the Lug end to Lug end on the 47mm is 56mm. so it's your Call.

good luck
T


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Formula1fan said:


> i have an 8 inch wrist...look at my 47mm Nav B-Uhr. Its huge


 Remember One Thing.!!!
once you're used to "so Called Huge" . believe me you're gonna have a Hard time going back to a Smaller Size. and you can Quote me on this one.;-)
enjoy it.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

While I might think it may look a bit large, I suspect you could get away either size. The originals were 55mm - they were meant to be huge. Easy to read, worn over a leather jacket etc. 

But as others have said, get the one that makes you feel the best. I really don't think that the 47 mm will look clownish large or anything like that on a 7" wrist. They're wonderful looking watches.


----------



## Nyegaard (Jan 18, 2011)

HilltopMichael said:


> While I might think it may look a bit large, I suspect you could get away either size. The originals were 55mm - they were meant to be huge. Easy to read, worn over a leather jacket etc.


The originals where also tools, like a hammer in your belt or a helmet, not a fashion accessory. Aesthetics haven't really been that big of a factor in military design over the last, oh, ever years ;-).

I'm not saying many people can't pull off a 47 or even a 55, but it's a huge watch and you should really, really know how it'll look on your wrist before buying it online.


----------



## Formula1fan (Jul 14, 2009)

Listen do whatever you want but having lugs hanging over your wrist might not be super appealing


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

HilltopMichael said:


> The originals were 55mm - they were meant to be huge. Easy to read, worn over a leather jacket etc.


No leather jackets. All flight suits and Kanal jackets were made from fabric. Some fighter pilots wore leather, but not a 55 mm B-Uhr. They would have worn a 38.5 mm chronograph.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great responses. I decided to pass on the 47mm since deep down I know it would be clown-like big on my wrist and how me wanting the LSE so bad was clouding my judgment. Even the 44mm would probably be as big as I would want to go. I might hold out for a limited edition 44mm or I might have to pull the trigger on the Unitas 44mm... ahhh these decisions never end!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Good choice on the 44mm, especially if you are concerned about the larger size of the 47mm.

Many, many times this questions has been asked & my thinking now is that if someone needs to ask this question then they would probably be better off with a 44mm Nav.B. A little hint, may I suggest if you don't like waiting then don't _wait_ for a L.E 44mm Nav.B & get yourself the handwound 44mm now... ;-)


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm using the search and I've learned the lug-to-lug of the 47mm Steinhart Pilot is 56.5 or so. Way too large for my personal comfort zone.

What's the lug tip to lug tip measurement on the 44mm Nav B II's? Thanks!


----------



## Dog (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a fairly small wrist, but I love the 47mm! Great watch, a lot lighter than I expected, so it's comfortable too.
The original pilots were 55, so it's still small 

O.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

That will be 53mm lug to lug for the Nav.B 44mm....;-)



LH2 said:


> I'm using the search and I've learned the lug-to-lug of the 47mm Steinhart Pilot is 56.5 or so. Way too large for my personal comfort zone.
> 
> *What's the lug tip to lug tip measurement on the 44mm Nav B II's? Thanks!*


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Trust no one. It's a matter of taste; I wear a 55 mm on my 7.5" wrist. Sure some people comment on its size, a couple have even made jokes, but when I explain why it's so big they think it's really cool. I wear watches for how they make ME feel, not for what other people will think. Tony probably had the best idea: find a watch with similar dimensions locally and try it on. You'll know right away if that's what you're after.


I agree with Uwe... we are also talking about military and in particular PILOT's watches. In this situation, we could say that "DIMENSIONS REALLY DON'T MATTER"! :-d
I have 6.5 wrist and wear a 47 Vintage Aut.: maybe the 44 Vintage Ti. L.E. could be better...but I arrived too late...
Anyway, buy what you really like...u'll wear it proudly, and nothing else matters...|>


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Even though to me 47 is a little large (personal taste) I would buy the 47 over the 44 as to me it is a better looking watch and whats 3mm among friends anyway


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Best thing u can do is printing an image of the two models u like in the same scale as the real one: then cut them and attaching something of the same height of the case on the back of the paper. U'll have yr own hand-made 3D model ready to test, and no need to go around the town through shops...b-)


----------



## fearless-five (Aug 30, 2009)

It depends on the person too. Do you need more attention or not?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

roadie said:


> I'd agree with the other posters on this one. And I think you've answered your own question with your own thoughts. Here's a couple of pics of my 44mm Nav-b on my 7" wrist. I would never go bigger than this. Hope this helps


If it isn't a rude question but your strap is it a Steinhart strap?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW, awesome thread revival Luminated....

Yes that is a Steinhart strap & was known as the Vintage Moccasin #204. It has been sold out for over 2 yrs now.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riker said:


> WOW, awesome thread revival Luminated....
> 
> Yes that is a Steinhart strap & was known as the Vintage Moccasin #204. It has been sold out for over 2 yrs now.


I was googling the lug to lug of the 47mm compared to the 44mm and here was where it took me, but when I saw that strap I just need to know but why stop producing a strap so beautiful?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, no matter the thread I can help with your query....

Why stop offering the Moccasin strap, well that could be due to it not being popular, the supplier running out of their supply of the leather etc. Both of these reasons have certainly been the cause for many great & a few bad straps no longer being available. I know for this particular Moccasin strap it wasn't the most popular strap Steinhart offered. Either way, for you it is no longer available unfortunately.



Luminated said:


> I was googling the lug to lug of the 47mm compared to the 44mm and here was where it took me, but when I saw that strap I just need to know but why stop producing a strap so beautiful?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok I am leaning towards the 44mm Nav B Uhr with sub seconds. I added it to my cart along with the straight end link bracelet but never received an invoice from Steinhart. I wanted to see the final price in Paypal before committing. Strange....I guess I will have to try again.
Would love to see some more pictures of it though


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

quicksilver7 said:


> Ok I am leaning towards the 44mm Nav B Uhr with sub seconds. I added it to my cart along with the straight end link bracelet but never received an invoice from Steinhart. I wanted to see the final price in Paypal before committing. Strange....I guess I will have to try again.
> Would love to see some more pictures of it though


The invoice doesn't come immediately after like some purchases you might be familiar with, Steinhart release it when they want to release it. (I suppose they have to manually confirm stock before releasing an invoice?)

My order in june/july went like:



> 28th June - I placed the order direct from their website
> 28th June - I got a confirmation email with invitation to pay enclosed
> 28th June - I paid via PP
> A weekend got in the way here
> ...


Maybe check your spam folder too


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I checked there. I have not received anything from Steinhart. Maybe I should try again? The 44mm seems to be in stock. Following your progression above I should have received something yesterday with an invitation to pay.
Thanks for posting that timeline Mike. Much appreciated.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Mind you the latter parts of the sequence will vary for you , I'm in UK, you're not


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I tried again. Nav b uhr and a bracelet in my cart. Through the process and waited for the email to arrive to let me know how much it would be in US through Paypal. Nothing. Weird.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Something's ringing a bell here in the distant murkiness AKA my memory  , something about the currency causing a problem ?, I could be confusing it with something else though, maybe someone else can help


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I dont mean to hijack this thread but it does seem odd. I fill out my info after adding the 2 items in the cart. I use my gmail address because my work address will block emails from Europe (i am the IT manager so I should know). The message appears from Steinhart thanking me.....and nothing.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Problem solved. i used my work address and whitelisted them. Strange it never came through to my gmail but oh well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

I realize this thread is old, but why not order both the 44mm and 47mm and return the one that does not fit as well? That is my plan. Anyone else tried this approach when concerned with the 44 vs 47 sizes?


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

I am deciding on one of these two. I anticipated the larger 47mm being the better fit, but I am liking the 44mm more. Here is a side-by-side comparison of the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Auto in 44mm and 47mm.


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is my 47mm on a 7.5 inch wrist. Even though I've worn it about 4 years, my taste has changed and now I generally wear 42 to 45mm watches, and I've decided the pilot is too large. Was it too large for me two years ago? No. Only my taste has changed. I wore it today BTW.


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know why the picture went in sideways, but you get the idea


----------

